# What fish to get for my 100 litre tank ?



## sondre

I like discus,but they are too big for my tank (55 x 50 x 40 cm) .

Dont want tetras,because they are too small and i am having problems with them in my other tank.

I do like guppys,platys,mollys,but they can have a lot of babies,and i dont really want that . Would it be ok to keep males only ???

Would angels be too big for my tank ? 

I will probably be getting 4 Julii corys , they are not too small but not too big , i believe they only get to 5cm . 

Do you have similar size tank,what fish do you keep ?


----------



## Gizmo

Angels would get too big.

I like dwarf gouramis, they're pretty, they get a decent (2"-4") size, and they're fine in smaller numbers like 2-3


----------



## D9VIN

Dwarf gouramis are pretty neat, but all mine have died pretty quick. I have heard that they are predominantly wild caught, and there is a 'dwarf gourami disease' running rampant in the wild population. Awesome looking fish tho. I don't think you should have a problem keeping all male livebearers. What about loaches? I think yoyo loaches are pretty sweet. They are pretty social, they can be fun to watch in a group of about five or more. Most people think of the Siamese algae eater as a utility fish, but they are pretty neat. I can personally attest to their algae eating capabilities.


----------



## susankat

yoyo's would be to big for the tank when grown and they grow fairly fast.


----------



## sondre

i would love to have guppies ,platies , endlers and mollies , does anyone keep only males ???

I just want to make sure they are not going to kill each other,but then again,in a pet shop they keep males in one tank and females in the other,so i guess that would be ok ?
If there are no females they will have nothing to fight for,right?

Dwarf gouramis are the ones i am looking for my smaller tank with neon tetras in it ( which i really dont like ).

YOyO loaches have to be kept in groups right ? if i could keep just one,that would be good,as they can get up to 13 cm long ( info from wikipedia) and that would be great .

Thank you guys for posting , and keep doing it please


----------



## Fearmancer

No do not keep all males. Males will pick at each other if there aren't any females to pick at. Always Keep a 2:1 or greater female to male ratio with livebearers (platies mollys, swords, etc.). Otherwise they will be stressed out and in bad shape fairly quick.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

You can keep all male guppies if you want


----------



## susankat

You can keep all males with endlers, guppies and or mollies and platies, They will try to breed with each other as they are horny little buggers. But they usually don't do any damage.


----------



## Fearmancer

I've never had success with more than one male livebearer ever. I had a male platy that ran 2 male swords to death. Mollies can be particularly agressive between males. But I currently have 3 swords mmf, and a female platy that all school together. Males can get territorial in a sense in smaller aquariums it seems. This is all based on personal observation though, so results may very.


----------



## D9VIN

What about blue eyed rainbows? They are kinda difficult to get ahold of (at least around here) but they are really neat fish. I have some gertrudes rainbows, and they are awesome.


----------



## sondre

What would happen if i dont feed the fry ? would they die as they need special diet , right ?


----------



## D9VIN

No, not really. They can find stuff to eat in an aquarium when they are super small, and once they grow a little bit they will be eating normal foods. If you don't provide too much cover, most of them will likely be eaten. I don't know about where you are from, but my local fish store loves baby livebearer donations, they sell them for extra small feeder fish. They may even give you some credit for them, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## sondre

Hmm... dont know what to get ... went to my local pet shop today to get some more fish for my kids tank,but they dont have really big collection , not much to choose from.

Anyone order fish online ?


----------



## D9VIN

I would say 80% of my fish come from aquabid. You can find just about anything that lives in an aquarium there. I have seen people selling horseshoe crabs...


----------

